# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wilhelmus (Dordrecht)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wilhelmus

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Amazone, Dordrecht

Adres: Amazone 197-D, Dordrecht

Website: www.docvadis.nl/huisartsenpraktijkamazone


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wilhelmus*

----------

